# invitation to Faure Requiem



## novanika (Oct 22, 2013)

On Wednesday, 2pm at the Queen's Chapel of the Savoy, the fantastic Choral Scholars from St Martin-in-the-Fields provide us with a French feast, including Duruflé, Saint-Saens and the beautiful Fauré Requiem. I am going there for sure! It would be nice to meet new friends who share the same passion


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Novanika, will you post again & tell us how you got on?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Never mind.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*© Gabriel Fauré - Requiem (1887-90) - Danmarks Radio Symfoniorkestret - Ivor Bolton.
© Danmarks Radio Koncertkoret. Roderick Williams, baryton. Sylvia Schwartz, sopran 
Danmarks Radio, koncertkoret
Recording: May 30, 2012 in Danmarks Radios Large Concert hall*

What a suitable thread to place this wonderful production! It is a wonderfull requiem, and the sound and picture, as well as artistic performance, gives it full justice.


----------

